# Making a new friend - Wanting Tips



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

So recently I made a friend with a SA girl at my school who doesn't really have any friends (I also have SAD of course). I only see her in the hallway and Wednesdays at lunch. We both usually say hi to each other and talk about classes but I have to struggle to keep a conversation going (she does also). We both have an interest in drawing so does anyone have tips for me to be a better friend and make sure it lasts? This is my goal for the school year!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats on making a new friend  I'm not really good at friendships, but drawing together seems like a great place to start. Might take time, but maybe you'll both open up more while doing hobbies you share. Just be careful not to push things too fast or it might be too much for her and scare her away.

Do you know if she is shy about sharing her drawings with you? Know sometimes I'm nervous about sharing my drawings with anyone. If you are both comfortable with showing your work, drawing together or showing each other your drawings seems like a great way to go


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Congrats on making a new friend  I'm not really good at friendships, but drawing together seems like a great place to start. Might take time, but maybe you'll both open up more while doing hobbies you share. Just be careful not to push things too fast or it might be too much for her and scare her away.
> 
> Do you know if she is shy about sharing her drawings with you? Know sometimes I'm nervous about sharing my drawings with anyone. If you are both comfortable with showing your work, drawing together or showing each other your drawings seems like a great way to go


Thank you for the advice. She has also shown me some drawings and I am going to bring some of mine in tomorrow to show her.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

GhostlyWolf said:


> Thank you for the advice. She has also shown me some drawings and I am going to bring some of mine in tomorrow to show her.


Sounds good, good luck!


----------

